# Waiter Rant



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

I've never seen it mentioned here, but there's an interesting blog out there my wife found out about in the New Yorker some time ago. I thought you guys might find it ineresting.

www.waiterrant.net

h.


----------



## risby (Jun 14, 2006)

Good call, Henry, that is quality writing. Such a good find on my first visit here.

Cheers.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Excellent writing- I really enjoyed that. Thanks for posting the link, Henry.


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have read waiterrant, I liked the one where you could tell what kind of person you are by what you drink.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Great site!!! Looks like another way to waste my day away!!!!


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Send us the link. I'm certainly not a server, but I think it might be fun to go over this no matter what our position is.


----------



## acambece (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice...

cambece


----------

